# triar, escollir, elegir



## DrLindenbrock

Hola!
M'agradaria preguntar la vostra opinió sobre l'ús d'aquestes tres paraules: _triar, escollir, elegir_.
He de confessar que per el meu coneixement (no tant...) del castellà vaig pensar que utilitzar _escollir_ per traduïr _escoger_ semblava massa fàcil i comode. La etimologia comuna és clara.
Però em vaig adonar que en la premsa catalana sempre veig _triar_, i mai els altres. _Escollir _ho vaig trobar a vegades, però en la premsa catalana i no en la valenciana. Pel que fa _elegir_, aquí ( http://dcvb.iecat.net/ ) sembla que s'utilitza per a persones (a un càrrec) però no per a coses.

Que'n penseu, vosaltres? Quin utilitzeu més? Em fa l'efecte que seria _triar_.
M'imagino que hi hagi matisos de significat entre elles, i algunes frases fetes que requereixen l'ús de una paraula i no de una altra. Potser discutir d'això seria massa complicat, pertant és millor de no fer-ho en aquesta discussió.
El de que sí podriem parlar, però, és si, limitant-nos als usos més generals, hi ha una preferència per una paraula o per una altra segons la zona geogràfica.
Moltes gràcies! I bona nit, ja que ja ha passat la mitjanit... suposo que'm respondreu al matí...

PS una altra cosa: vaig fer una cerca al fòrum català... _triar_ vaig ser el verb més utilitzat (en 12 posts), seguit de _escollir_ amb 2 o 3 resultats. Cap resultat en català amb _elegir_ (només exemples o traduccions als castellà).


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo faig servir "triar" i "escollir" però no sabria dir-te quan faig servir una o l'altre. 

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## chics

Bon dia!

No faig servir mai *elegir*, en català, ni em sona molt correcte. Dic *triar* i *escollir*... pel substantiu faig servir *una tria* i per demanar a algú quin dallonses prefereix demano sempre _quin triaràs?_ i no _quin escolliràs?_, però no sé perque... :-(

No el faràs servir gaire, però m'he enrecordat perque sortia en un altre fil ahir... en el context de la separació i tractament d'escombraries, per reciclar, etc. es fa servir també el mot _tria _d'escombraries.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Ho tens molt ben entès, Dr! D'aquests tres verbs, com diuen la Mei i la Chics, els que fem servir més en el llenguatge corrent són _triar_ i _escollir_. Jo faig servir molt més (si no només) _triar_. Diria que és més "planer" que _escollir_, però no n'estic segura.

_Elegir_ té un ús restringit, en general, al que dius tu. "Elegir alcalde", per exemple. És el resultat d'una "elecció", que no és el mateix que una "tria". Es fa servir sobretot per a càrrecs, com dius tu.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ignoro si es cert però per mi _triar_ es a l'atzar o sense pensar-m'hi gaire i _escollir_ es més racional o amb una mica més de reflexió. Es la diferència de matís que hi veig.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Ignoro si es cert però per mi _triar_ es a l'atzar o sense pensar-m'hi gaire i _escollir_ es més racional o amb una mica més de reflexió. Es la diferència de matís que hi veig.


 
Ostres, Riu, sí que files prim! Potser tens raó!
Només dir-vos que jo també sóc de no fer servir mai "elegir". No ho sé, però, entre _tirar_ i _escollir_, potser faig anar més _triar_.


----------



## su123

Bones!! Jo, si he de triar, trio "trio" com a primera opció (ha quedat clar, no?). La segona "escollir". No crec que "elegir" estigui al meu diccionari.


----------



## su123

Uix, sí "elegir" quan fa referència a eleccions, lapsus!


----------



## Dixie!

Jo sempre dic triar


----------



## brau

Jo pel PV sent tant "triar" com "elegir". Escollir no se sent molt. El fet de dir "elegir" però, crec que té a veure amb la influència castellana.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

brau said:


> Jo pel PV sent tant "triar" com "elegir". Escollir no se sent molt. El fet de dir "elegir" però, crec que té a veure amb la influència castellana.


 


Mil gràcies per les vostres respostes!
M’ha ajudat molt el que vau dir, RIU i TPS, sobre la “espontaneïtat” de la tria entre _triar_ i _escollir_, el primer sent el més espontani.
I gràcies a Brau per la seva descripció de la situació al Païs Valencià, i gràcies a tothom sense excepció per la vostra (seva?) ajuda sempre tan ràpida i exhaustiva!
Ara em ve una altra pregunta al cap, però la posaré obrint una altra discussió.
Fins aviat!


----------

